# Anyone Used RX Cart Adex



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Anybody used RX Cart Adex -http://rxcart.co.uk/14-buy-anastrozole-arimidex-anastrodex-uk.html

Cheapest i can find, however is it good to go?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Anybody


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Using at the moment mate at 0.5mg ed, is doing the job but as I said in another thread I've never tried pharma so I can't tell u if its as good or not. Very reliable and fast delivery with rxcart tho !


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

Scammers. I've had to cancel my card. No items received and they keep taking more and more money out of my ac.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

jammyj said:


> Scammers. I've had to cancel my card. No items received and they keep taking more and more money out of my ac.


How much in total?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

jammyj said:


> Scammers. I've had to cancel my card. No items received and they keep taking more and more money out of my ac.


what are you talking about, how they can see your card details?


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

fitrut said:


> what are you talking about, how they can see your card details?


When you order something online.. you tend to put in you card number, exp date and last 3 digs from back of card. - What are YOU talking about!?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Jammyj is one of those bastads that try to ruin companies

Or he's telling the truth lol


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Jammyj is one of those bastads that try to ruin companies
> 
> Or he's telling the truth lol


Lol Im not sure what kind of person would go out of their way - at 1.50am in the morning to try and ruin some little known website.. Does this happen a lot?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

jammyj said:


> When you order something online.. you tend to put in you card number, exp date and last 3 digs from back of card. - What are YOU talking about!?


about the same, they dont see your card details, payment goes through the security system but they physically can't see your card details. money out also appears on your bank statement, send them copy of screenshot if there are any double payments and they will refund back.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

jammyj said:


> Lol Im not sure what kind of person would go out of their way - at 1.50am in the morning to try and ruin some little known website.. Does this happen a lot?


Lol you have searched 3 rxcart threads


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

fitrut said:


> about the same, they dont see your card details, payment goes through the security system but they physically can't see your card details. money out also appears on your bank statement, send them copy of screenshot if there are any double payments and they will refund back.


If a website is set up to scam from the off.. Im pretty sure they can get your card details. However. I may be wrong. So thank you for the advice. I have already been turned down for a refund from my bank once. But I shall take your advice and send this in.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

fitrut said:


> about the same, they dont see your card details, payment goes through the security system but they physically can't see your card details. money out also appears on your bank statement, send them copy of screenshot if there are any double payments and they will refund back.


They are not all secure, risks of buying online.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jammyj said:


> Lol Im not sure what kind of person would go out of their way - at 1.50am in the morning to try and ruin some little known website.. Does this happen a lot?


who cares what time it is?

anyone can try to sabotage a business, theres reviews on this site of people using them fine

if you paid through a legit system i.e https, they wouldnt have your bank details... sooooo not sure how or whats gone on there, could of been a glitch on your computer making the payment trip and resend the form

but whatever ETTO, im just saying.

id be ****ed if it was me, but ive had a problem with a company recently with payment so i know the pain lol


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lol you have searched 3 rxcart threads


Yea.. wanted to get involved in the conversation. But thats cool. If people want to order from them anyway.. then do. Im only putting information out there so that when someone else like myself goes checking if they are legit they can at least find our little debates here and make a judgement call. At the moment.. Its only on these Muscle boards that theres any info at all about their site.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

crazypaver1 said:


> They are not all secure, risks of buying online.


yes, it depends what systems they use. rxcart refunded me shipping costs and sent a receipt of it, only 4 last digits were visible, im sure they cant see the details


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lol you have searched 3 rxcart threads


And youve started a thread in gen con flaming rxcart


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

jammyj said:


> If a website is set up to scam from the off.. Im pretty sure they can get your card details. However. I may be wrong. So thank you for the advice. I have already been turned down for a refund from my bank once. But I shall take your advice and send this in.


youre right, some sites are just for scams, dont think this is. email rxcart and ask about the other payment that were taken, send them a receipt and will see what they say.


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> who cares what time it is?
> 
> anyone can try to sabotage a business, theres reviews on this site of people using them fine
> 
> ...


When I looked before i ordered.. I only found old threads. I wasn't a member and didn't do a search of the site. I mentioned the time as it seems like more effort to stay up so late.

There are thousands of websites that steal peoples banking information. Only recently there have been news stories of people ordering free samples n just paying the postage, then having extra payments taken off their cards.

Story here: http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2013/apr/12/ketone-premium-hidden-costs-free-trial

Im just adding to the discussion. Im one out of dozens of people posting their experience for the benefit of other consumers. The difference is, I have fire in my belly because I feel that I have been wronged. Of course I am going to be more passionate and want to slam their business as much as I can because at the moment it seems to be the only way I can get any respite.

Anyhow. Logging off in a mo. Thanks for all your input, support.. constructive criticism?

Night.


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont know the thread rules. I am not a body builder. I just came here to raise as much awareness as possible on old and new threads to get the word out - max styleee.


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

fitrut said:


> yes, it depends what systems they use. rxcart refunded me shipping costs and sent a receipt of it, only 4 last digits were visible, im sure they cant see the details


Ok cool.. well maybe I can relax a bit if some of you guys are saying they're cool. However I've emailed them multiple times and no reply. If anyone has a more direct email for them asides from the contact box on their website - that would be sweet.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jammyj said:


> Ok cool.. well maybe I can relax a bit if some of you guys are saying they're cool. However I've emailed them multiple times and no reply. If anyone has a more direct email for them asides from the contact box on their website - that would be sweet.


Send your info here with the payment details you used [email protected]


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Send your info here with the payment details you used [email protected]


  :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

jammyj said:


> Ok cool.. well maybe I can relax a bit if some of you guys are saying they're cool. However I've emailed them multiple times and no reply. If anyone has a more direct email for them asides from the contact box on their website - that would be sweet.


i had reply from this [email protected]


----------



## jammyj (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input +advice. Going to sleep now. If they get back to me I will let you know.


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol !! Someone doesn't like rxcart !!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

jammyj said:


> I dont know the thread rules. I am not a body builder. I just came here to raise as much awareness as possible on old and new threads to get the word out - max styleee.


So you have just come on to ruin rxcart!


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone had there exmestane? Since the topic has changed already on here thought I'd throw this in as UP are still out of stock and they ignore my emails when asking when it will be back in


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

go pharma AI and PCT buddy, for that extra couple of pence. There are a few sites doing pharma for the same price as popular UGL. Got burned once with bunk ugl clomid so pharma grade from now on for me.


----------



## 33105 (Apr 29, 2013)

wanna order there too are they legit or not? what about quality?


----------

